
Ask HN: How should I spend my $1000 check to help my community? - capekwasright
As someone who is fortunate enough to be in a line of work that allows me to (mostly) fulfill my normal responsibilities from the comfort of home with no immediate threat to my job security, along with robust enough savings to support my family in the event that were to change, the proposed $1000 stimulus check, while welcome, wouldn&#x27;t make a substantial difference in my day-to-day finances. However, it has me questioning how I might use the money to help support those most directly impacted by the closure of restaurants, bars, and other small businesses. A few ideas come to mind, but I&#x27;m curious to hear what others think of how best to use this (still theoretical) money to support their communities.<p>- Gifting to family or friends who are directly impacted<p>- Donate to local food bank or other charities&#x2F;funds established to support those impacted<p>- Spend the money at neighborhood businesses facing the risk of insolvency
======
WheelsAtLarge
Spend the money by buying services. Sevice workers are having a hard time
since people are staying home.

Donating it sounds good but by spending it on a small business it will help
save a job and a business which will help greatly.

Also don't overlook the social distance protocol which ultimately will be the
saviour if we all follow it.

------
jonathanpeterwu
Donation to food banks seems to help the highest critical need people
otherwise seeing funds that work with homeless shelters may be a good source
to focus on as well.

